# Ava's fashion show begins!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awww, here's my girl in one of the dresses we got from (SicilianRose) Debbie & Daisy - it'll be perfect for the fall. I love the colors!
View attachment 87315


and this Lady Bug dress is the other one we got from Debbie. I love it!
View attachment 87316


and here it is again, couldn't decide which picture to use :blush:
View attachment 87317


Hopefully she won't be pouting for long....actually she's getting better keeping the dresses on.... and not trying to bite at them!:w00t:
View attachment 87318


Ava LOVES Archie, he's her hero :wub:
View attachment 87314


that's it for now....stay tuned....well...not today, but soon :thumbsup:

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg what a pretty little fluff , ava looks beautiful and oo wow she is teeny next to archie , i loooove the dresses , i want a girl !!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh I've been waiting for this for a while now!! Gorgeous dresses and a little beauty queen modeling them. Love the photos too much!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Soooo cute! Good to know mine is not the only one who bites at her clothes too.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

I just LOVE Ava! She's the cutest thing! Please post more!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I love her new cut! She looks so darling! I think I am in love with her fall dress! The colors are perfect!!! Can't wait for more pix!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ava is so darling in her new cut!!! :wub::wub::wub: She'll get used to the clothes in no time!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

She looks so beautiful in her new cut and so classy in her new clothes, Pat. Ava looks so much like a few other Angels I know with her new doo! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww, she looks adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Ava - you look like such a girlie girl with your beautiful dresses. :wub::wub:A beautiful little princess who can now wear the clothes that befit royalty (thanks to Debbie and Daisy) because of that cuter than cute cut. You work it, Ava!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Ava.:wub: What a beautiful little girl. I love the fashion show Pat she's a darling! More, More, More!

Tell Ava Izzy knows where she's coming from.. big brothers rock!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Ava looks gorgeous in her new dresses from Daisy and Debbie! I really love Ava in the lady bug dress, she's so precious!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is ADORABLE!! Love her in the new dresses! Are you breathing a sigh of relief or what, now that you don't have to worry about her coat?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So adorable. Love her little fashion show -- but I especially like the pic where her butt is against Archie.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

There's maltese next topmodel!!! Ava is so adorable in her new dresses! I like her modeling! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So sweet!!! I know what you mean about biting the clothes. The first dress I ever put on Cosy she bit a hole in, which wouldn't have been half as tragic had I not spent a fortune on it. I won't do that again! 
She still bites at rhinestones. No glitz for her!
Ava will get use to the beautiful clothes. She's such a 
doll.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Dressed or naked, Ava is so beautiful!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

The A Team said:


> awww, here's my girl in one of the dresses we got from (SicilianRose) Debbie & Daisy - it'll be perfect for the fall. I love the colors!
> View attachment 87315
> 
> 
> ...


She's so cute in her new haircut... new dresses are so pretty - love the big bows. And the shot of her and Archie was just precious :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable x


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What pretty dresses on darling Ava!
You must be having a ball dressing her, with her new haircut.
She is so precious!
I like the pic of her cuddled with Archie!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Ava looks simply too adorable!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Ava is just too darn cute for her own good!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Awwww what a cutie patootie!! I love Ava!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, those dresses are adorable and Ava looks so darn cute in them. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, she is soooooooo cute in her little dresses!!! She is so petite and sweet..........Pat, I love that last picture with her laying next to Archie!! She has to be touching, just a little, to know he is near! You say he worships her but I'll bet she returns that feeling~~~~:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ava you little Diva:wub: sooo cute Pat, 
Arch you have a new best friend, love the picture


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh, she is soooooooo cute in her little dresses!!! She is so petite and sweet..........Pat, I love that last picture with her laying next to Archie!! She has to be touching, just a little, to know he is near! You say he worships her but I'll bet she returns that feeling~~~~:happy::happy::happy:





Matilda's mommy said:


> Ava you little Diva:wub: sooo cute Pat,
> Arch you have a new best friend, love the picture



Hey, let's not get too sentimental here.....Archie and Ava like each other right now because she's not quite out of her heat yet!!! :HistericalSmiley: I mean they're friends and all, but...even Ava and Tink are pretty tight right now!
I don't let them try to mount her, but she's the instigator!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

:wub: Be still my heart! Her face is RIDICULOUSLY cute!! :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I just love the ladybug dress! She's so adorable - and I love that Archie is her hero - so cute!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG, she is too cute for words. Ya know, you could put a dish rag on Ava and she'd still be the bell of the ball:wub:


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Pat, she is absolutely gorgeous in her new cut and clothes. Sigh.....


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I LOVE that last pic of her precious little face sitting with her hero and defender, Archie:wub:. As for the beautiful dresses----:thumbsup:.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alll of a sudden I am feeling bad. Some people here may think I am showing off Ava as is she is an "in" dog. So I will no longer show pictures of her....but I will enjoy every single minute with her. no, I have not received PM's about her but I choose not to be in a click......and do not want people thinking bad about me. I will be showing pictures of the rest of my dogs....I love them all...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So, fess up Pat - isn't it SOOO Much better now that her hair is cut???? I love the dresses!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't want you to feel bad, and I would miss seeing Ava. Please show all of your pups or any ones you choose to show. I am happy to see them all. I especially enjoyed seeing Ava hanging out with Archie on the couch and her 'pouting' , looking not too happy in her dress. Too cute!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Alll of a sudden I am feeling bad. Some people here may think I am showing off Ava as is she is an "in" dog. So I will no longer show pictures of her....but I will enjoy every single minute with her. no, I have not received PM's about her but I choose not to be in a click......and do not want people thinking bad about me. I will be showing pictures of the rest of my dogs....I love them all...


Pat, I am not sure I understand what you mean but I do hope you will not stop posting pictures of beautiful Ava, and also your other three beautiful fur kids.

Those pictures of Ava in her new dresses are just adorable. They fit her so perfectly. I always love looking at all the pictures you post and every one else's too.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Pat please show more pix of darling Ava,She just loves the camera doesn't she?The camera loves her too.She's a doll!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't believe it but Ava is more beautiful than ever! Just adorable.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Pat please don't stop showing pics of your precious little Ava! I want to see that little munchkin! I think we all know that your reasons for getting Ava was not to get the 'it' Maltese. And I know you understand the concerns that myself and many others are having. I'm sure you have them too. PLEASE, I was just setting down with a cup of tea and a bit of desert to enjoy the new picture posts and pulled up yours first. And now I'm sad. 

Ava looks faboo in her new wardrobe!! I so love the new cut on her. She is just darling. I want to see her modeling all of her new things. You've been dying to be able to dress her and we've all been dying to see her dressed!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, but I will show all my pups equally. I do love them all the same....and i don't want to seem like I'm biased.........cause,....I'm mot. :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ava is such a little fashionista! Love her new wardrobe and her cute hair cut!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The A Team said:


> OK, but I will show all my pups equally. I do love them all the same....and i don't want to seem like I'm biased.........cause,....I'm mot. :wub:


Deal:thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> OK, but I will show all my pups equally. I do love them all the same....and i don't want to seem like I'm biased.........cause,....I'm mot. :wub:


roflol...you nut! Of course you aren't biased....well except maybe for Archie.:heart:

Hey, I know first hand how it's easier to get pics of some more then others. I don't take nearly as many of Zoe as I do Jett because he's with me at the store during the day and with the better light, and not being tired....well you get my drift. And Miss Callie, well she's a bit of a challenge because the minute she sees me with the camera, she comes running to me. You just keep sharing any new pic you take! :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone who's read your posts can tell you think the world of each of them.

on another note....have you and your friend thought of any new wagon themes lately ?


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Too, too CUTE!!! She is such a darling! :tender: And so sweet sitting with her brother! :wub::wub: I love all your babies!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Anyone who's read your posts can tell you think the world of each of them.
> 
> on another note....have you and your friend thought of any new wagon themes lately ?


Oh!! I am ready for Halloweem already!!! I know EXACTLY what I want to do..... can't reveal it just yet.... after all, it's just June.... :innocent:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Oh!! I am ready for Halloweem already!!! I know EXACTLY what I want to do..... can't reveal it just yet.... after all, it's just June.... :innocent:


LOL we still have summer, Thanksgiving (for us) and then hallowe'en...can you keep that secret until October?? or are you going to bust? I think you should do a tribute to a Canadian thanksgiving too.

(another btw, I've often thought of Stan, hope he is doing okay. I assumed no news was good news, which is great news).


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!! I feel like I've waited forever for these pics and it's only been a couple of days. I'm loving everything, her cut, the clothes, the shots - just perfect!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She couldn't be any more cute. I love seeing her with her hero :wub:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Very Adorable an JJ thinks so too!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat little Ava is just darling in her dresses. Don't you just love dressing her?

Don't feel bad about Halloween........I already know what Sassy's Christmas dresses are going to be. LOL


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

ava is seriously adorable in her new clothes! (well, she was seriously adorable before the haircut, too!) :wub:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Pat, Ava is so adorable and the picture of her with Archie is really sweet!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

my son adonis saw avas pictures and he was like oo ma i want a girl dog she looks so cute


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG PAT!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS of the very first hair cut for Ava!!! I LOOOOOOOOOOVE it and love the fashion show  you go, girl 

hugs
Kat


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

what a pretty and breathtaking little babygirl









sooooo cute. I love this picture.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Alll of a sudden I am feeling bad. Some people here may think I am showing off Ava as is she is an "in" dog. So I will no longer show pictures of her....but I will enjoy every single minute with her. no, I have not received PM's about her but I choose not to be in a click......and do not want people thinking bad about me. I will be showing pictures of the rest of my dogs....I love them all...


Dearest Pat,

I have said this privately about you and will now say it publicly :wub: You are one of the most realist people I know. PLEASE do not feel that way, please. I can't imagine a soul on earth feeling that way about you. My gosh, you love all your babies.

Please don't stop showing pics of Ava, you would deny the world of all that preciousness.

Please do not feel that way.

I ADORE her new cut, she looks incredible :wub::wub::wub::wub:

Please Pat, I understand where your heart is, but noooooooooooooooooooo, no one feels that way about you and Ava, being an "it" or "in" baby, or whatever. Okay, Ava is "IT", but for all the wonderful reasons that the special girl possess, just like all your babies.

And YOU being in a clique, noooooooooooooooo once again, you have a majical personality, that anyone who is fortunate enough to get to know, just can't help but embrace.

Love you!!!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I think anyone with a fluffnugget to call their own (any breed) is with the "in" crowd! Lovin' those pics of Ava and look forward to more.

Bogie says Ava is lookin' smokin' hot. I had to push him off my keyboard to keep him from sending her love notes!!!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Please don't limit the pictures of your precious Ava. Gosh she's too freaking cute for you to not share with the rest of us! A cute dog is a cute dog...who cares where they're coming from...as long as they are now loved by us and a part of our family. 

I've had people saying to me OMG Sammy must be a mix because he's too big to be a malt (10 lbs) but I just shrug. Comments like that don't really bother me. He's my dog, I adore him and he adores me. End of story.


----------

